# I'm having trouble installing Leopard on MacBook



## aldouslls (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm having trouble installing the Mac OS X Leopard version 10.5.5 on my earlier version of MacBook. My friend recently bought a new MacBook and it comes with a "Leopard Install Disk". I borrowed my friend's Mac install disk, and loaded it on my Mac and it didn't work. It said that Mac OS X cannot be installed here or something like that. So I was wondering maybe I got problems with my hard drive partition. So, I reformated my hard drive and tested if my Mac OS X Tiger Install Disk would work, we'll it worked just fine. After installing the Mac OS X Tiger, I loaded the Leopard Install Disk and still it says that it cannot be installed on my MacBook.

I'm guessing that the Mac OS X Leopard Install Disk only runs on the hardware it comes with. Looking back, my cousin also borrowed my Mac OS X Install Disk and it works on her MacBook. So maybe they made an upgrade... I don't know. I was hoping you guys can help me on my problem, Is there any other way I can install the Mac OS X Leopard Install Disk (version 10.5.5) on my MacBook.

Thanks in advance... and have a Happy New Year...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

To install Mac OS X on multiple computers using the same copy of the disc, you need the family pack to legally do so.

You can buy a disc with either the single pack or family pack from this website:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB576Z/A


----------

